# Moderator for Classified Section



## stubble hunter (May 22, 2007)

Would someone please tell me who to contact regarding the moderator of the classified section? Thank you.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check your pm's.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 5, 2009)

Would a moderator please delete my post on church planner boards , they are sold 
Thank you pangaman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

pangaman said:


> Would a moderator please delete my post on church planner boards , they are sold
> Thank you pangaman


Just put anothet reply on the post saying their sold and the mods will lock that thread.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------

